
Will the 3-D Wonders of ‘Avatar’ Change the Industry? - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/13/movies/13avatar.html
======
TNO
Sorry, I still don't understand why their is so much hype over the "3-D
Wonders", it's nothing revolutionary. "Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" came
out 9 years ago with comparable details for example. Plus it wasn't a knockoff
of the Pocahontas storyline.

